# Oil Baffle over Camshaft or Windage Tray in oil pan



## 88jettaguy (Mar 4, 2008)

Is anyone using an Oil Baffle over the camshaft and/or a Windage Tray in the oil pan?

What has your experience been?

I'm seeing them but haven't heard anyone talking about them.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

the baffle in the valve cover prevents oil from splashing up into the breather hose going to the airbox
also a type of pvc valve
it helps to keep oil off of the valve cover inside and instead allows it to drip more evenly back onto the valves etc


the windage tray keeps oil from decreasing the inertia of the crankshaft as it rotates through the oil
prevents oil splashing around on the crankshaft
the crankshaft gets oil from the oil pump through channels from the block, it doesnt need excessive oil on it

i have one windage tray in my 78, i dont notice that it is there...
but it was a pain in the ass to install the oil pump after the windage tray


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

I don't notice a difference with the windage tray either, but I look at it as a minimal price for a "couldn't possibly hurt" kind of part.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

A windage tray doesn't prevent the crank from spinning in the oil. The oil in your sump doesn't come up that high. What it _does_ prevent is parasitic drag from oil in the windage "cloud".
http://www.crank-scrapers.com/What is a crank-scraper.html


----------



## 88jettaguy (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys I did read up on them (baffle & windage tray) and found them to be beneficial to a degree.


----------

